# Husqvarna 9 26E seized Tecumseh 9hp engine



## automoto (Feb 3, 2021)

Hi guys, new to the forum. Long story short one of my neighbors was throwing out a Husqvarna 9-26E with the Tecumseh 9hp HMSK90 engine and gave it to me. He stored it in his shed and left the spark plug out, and now the motor is seized. The electric start just buzzes and the pull start cord is broken. I poured Marvels Mystery Oil in the cylinder a few weeks ago and today tried to turn the engine over but it wont budge. Tried a big breaker bar and no luck. Is there any other brand engine I can replace it with, would prefer to put the same one on but they seem hard to come by. I haven't had the time to remove the engine and check the shaft length etc. Any other tricks you can recommend to free up the engine? Not sure which way to go about this, fix or replace engine. Thanks in advance, I attached pics of the machine below.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

how are you trying to spin the engine over? i usually pull the belt cover off and try using vise grip on the crank. then you just lightly tap of the spine of the vise grip with a hammer. the light taps of the hammer are usually enough to shock the engine free if it is going to break free at all.


----------



## automoto (Feb 3, 2021)

I took the pull start mechanism off and was using the nut that attached the cone to the back side of the engine. Not sure if its called a cone but its what the teeth from the pull start lock into. I'll try what you said, thanks!!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't like cranking on the flywheel nut. you are more likely to snap the end off the crank. at least if you pry on the crank you usually only damage the pulley spacer.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Pull the head and inspect, and possibly flood the cylinder with penetrant. A rap on the piston crown with a similarly siized wood block may help as well.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

i use a giant pipe wrench on the crankshaft pulley. wiggle it and dont be afraid to use some force. doing it on the flywheel nut is likely to just snap it off


----------



## Houptee (Feb 9, 2021)

The Predator 6.5 hp 212cc engine from Harbor Freight should fit they are always on sale for $99 get a coupon on this site.
I have one on my Husky after the 10.5hp failed and the 6.5hp works just as good with no noticeable reduction in power.

Search for coupon here. 








Harbor Freight Coupon Database


The best Harbor Freight coupons, at your fingertips.



www.hfqpdb.com


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF automoto









Since it's free and you likely have a working snowblower I'd take my time and see if I can save the engine. That is if you have the time to play with. Otherwise that 6.5 Predator is a cheap way to get the Husky up and running.
We love a good show and tell so when you get a chance please update your thread and show us which way you go.


.


----------



## Houptee (Feb 9, 2021)

If you get it to rotate the carb probably needs to be rebuilt or replaced it sat so long probably lot of debris in the bowl and dried up rubber parts etc.
The new engine I mentioned is complete with carb just bolt it on.
Only issue I had was mounting the pulley to the new engine. I cant remember what was different but I had to do something to get pulley to line up so belt was in line. I got it sorted out but think I had to get longer bolt or something. The engine mounting holes matched up to the frame holes no problem so it has same pattern as Techumseh engines.


----------

